# Pure-FTPd Probleme mit FileZila Client 3.10.3



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

Nochmals Hallo liebes Forum
Habe seit Kurzem ein Problem mit dem Pure-FTPd mit der Stable Version of FileZilla Client 3.10.3 er kann keine Verbindung Aufbauen ist da bei dieser Version ein Änderung an der Konfiguration nötig?
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)


----------



## gOOvER (12. Mai 2015)

Was kommt als Fehlermeldung?  Was steht im Serverlog? 

Ich kann die Probleme nicht bestätigen.  Filezilla funktioniert.


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Bei mir Funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei.


----------



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

Status:   Auflösen der IP-Adresse für xxxxxxxxxxxx.ch
Status:   Verbinde mit xxx.xxx.xx.xx:21...
Status:   Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Status:   Initialisiere TLS...
Status:   Überprüfe Zertifikat...
Status:   TLS-Verbindung hergestellt.
Status:   Verbunden
Status:   Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Status:   Vom Server gesendete Adresse für den Passiv-Modus ist nicht routingfähig. Benutze stattdessen die Serveradresse.
Befehl:   MLSD
Fehler:   Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung nach 20 Sekunden Inaktivität
Fehler:   Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden


----------



## Till (12. Mai 2015)

Zitat von wasdim:


> Status: Vom Server gesendete Adresse für den Passiv-Modus ist nicht routingfähig. Benutze stattdessen die Serveradresse.


Erstelle eine Datei 

/etc/pure-ftpd/conf/ForcePassiveIP

dort schreibst Du Deine externe IP rein und startest pure-ftpd neu.


----------



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

Status:   Auflösen der IP-Adresse yyyyyyyyyy.ch
Status:   Verbinde mit xxx.xxx.xx.xx:21...
Status:   Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Status:   Initialisiere TLS...
Status:   Überprüfe Zertifikat...
Status:   TLS-Verbindung hergestellt.
Status:   Verbunden
Status:   Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:   PWD
Antwort:   257 "/" is your current location
Befehl:   TYPE I
Antwort:   200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Befehl:   PASV
Antwort:   227 Entering Passive Mode (212,147,16,39,25,170)
Befehl:   MLSD
Fehler:   Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung nach 20 Sekunden Inaktivität
Fehler:   Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Doofe Frage die Passive Port Range hast du aber gesetzt oder???
http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ange-in-pure-ftpd-on-denian-and-ubuntu-linux/

Vielleicht hat der error damit zu tun?


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Verstehe ich jetzt gard nicht, du bist nach dem Howto vorgegangen oder?? Der FTP Serve rhat rein garnix mit SSh oder der ISPConfig Oberfläche zu tun. Du kommst mit Putty nicht mehr auf deinen Server aber über die KVM Konsole kommst du drauf?


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Ok, aber wie gesgat der FTP Server hat nix mit SSH Zugang oder dem Webserver zu tun, evtl. Firewall Aktiv?


----------



## gOOvER (12. Mai 2015)

Da stimmt dann aber mehr nicht mit Deinem Server.  Die Dienste haben ja in keinster weise was miteinander zu tun.....  

Du hast ja nur an FTP was geändert,  und nicht am SSH. Wie logifech schon sagte.


----------



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

/etc/init.d/bastille-firewall stop
So nun komme ich wieder per Putti auf das system


----------



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

root@server1:~# service pure-ftpd-mysql restart
Restarting ftp server: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper: Invalid configuration file /etc/pure-ftpd/conf  /passivePortRange: No corresponding directive


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Poste mal bitte den Inhalt der /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/passiveportrange


----------



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

/etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PassivePortRange
6500 6600

FTP-Server ist zurzeit Offline


Folgende Nachricht beim Versuch restart:
Starting ftp server: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-wrapper: Invalid configuration file /  etc/pure-ftpd/conf/passivePortRange: No corresponding directive


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Sieht soweit ok aus.


----------



## wasdim (12. Mai 2015)

Ja aber wieso ist der FTP-Server Offline? Ich kann ihn nicht Starten

root@server1:~# apt-get install --reinstall pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool

Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig

Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.

Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig

0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 4 erneut installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.

1 nicht vollständig installiert oder entfernt.

Es müssen noch 0 B von 721 kB an Archiven heruntergeladen werden.

Nach dieser Operation werden 0 B Plattenplatz zusätzlich benutzt.

E: Internal Error, No file name for pure-ftpd-mysql:i386

root@server1:~#


----------



## logifech (12. Mai 2015)

Kann ich dir leider grad auch nicht mehr weiter helfen...


----------



## nowayback (12. Mai 2015)

Zitat von wasdim:


> pure-ftpd-mysql:*i386*


sicher das du i386 willst?


----------



## gOOvER (13. Mai 2015)

Entschuldige bitte jetzt die Frage,  aber Du weisst achon was Du da tust?  Meiner Meinung nach ist Dein Server durch Unwissenheit etwas verhundst. Sry just my 2 cents.


----------



## wasdim (13. Mai 2015)

Danke g00vER für deine Einschätzung. Dient nicht zur Problemlösung.
Der Server wurde mit dieser Anleitung Installiert: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 14.04 (Apache2, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)
Hier ist der Link wo der FTP zum Einsatz kommt: https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-...hp-mysql-pureftpd-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p5
apt-get install pure-ftpd-common pure-ftpd-mysql quota quotatool
Wenn du was zur Lösung von meinem Problem beifühgen oder Helfen kannst bin ich dir Dankbar.


----------



## gOOvER (13. Mai 2015)

Erst ging der FTP via Filezilla nicht,  dann nach der Lösung kommst Du nicht mehr auf den Server,  weil plötzlich die Firewall dich aussperrt...  

Jetzt werden i386 Pakete gesucht.  Du musst zugeben,  das Du da irgendwie was reingebracht hast. Weil von alleine passiert sowas nicht   

Was ist es denn für ein System.? 32 oder 64bit?

Da kannste mal anfangen,. mitzuarbeiten und nicht alles vorkauen zu lassen. 

Sry für die etwas harten Worte,  aber als Admin sollte man schon ein wenig Grundkenntnisse haben,  sonst wird Dein Server schnell teuer.


----------



## logifech (13. Mai 2015)

Oder evtl. Sogar überlegen auf ein Managed Server umzusteigen.


----------



## wasdim (13. Mai 2015)

root@server1:~# cat /etc/lsb-release
DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS"
root@server1:~# uname -a
Linux server1.xxxxx.ch 3.13.0-52-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 4 04:32:15 UTC 2  015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
System = 64bit


----------



## F4RR3LL (13. Mai 2015)

Du rennst in einen Timeout nach 20 Sekunden, den kannst du hochsetzen mit 

```
echo 2 > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/MaxIdleTime
```
Die 2 ist ist Anzahl in Minuten und kann beliebig angepasst werden.
Sofern die Passive Ports nicht erreichbar sind hilft das natürlich nix.

Gruß Sven


----------



## wasdim (14. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe bloss es geht immer noch nicht.
Der Abbruch findet hier stadt: "Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden"
root@server1:~# netstat -tanp | grep \:21
tcp  0  0 0.0.0.0:21  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  2140/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6  0  0 :::21  :::*  LISTEN  2140/pure-ftpd (SER
root@server1:~# netstat -tan | grep \:21
tcp  0  0 0.0.0.0:21  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 :::21  :::*  LISTEN
tcp6  0  0 ::1:36021  ::1:21  TIME_WAIT
root@server1:~# grep ftp /etc/services
ftp-data  20/tcp
ftp  21/tcp
tftp  69/udp
sftp  115/tcp
ftps-data  989/tcp  # FTP over SSL (data)
ftps  990/tcp
venus-se  2431/udp  # udp sftp side effect
codasrv-se  2433/udp  # udp sftp side effect
gsiftp  2811/tcp
gsiftp  2811/udp
frox  2121/tcp  # frox: caching ftp proxy
zope-ftp  8021/tcp  # zope management by ftp
root@server1:~# iptables -L -n
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target  prot opt source  destination
fail2ban-postfix-sasl  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0  multiport dports 25
fail2ban-dovecot-pop3imap  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0  multiport dports 110,995,143,993
fail2ban-pureftpd  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0  multiport dports 21
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0  multiport dports 22
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target  prot opt source  destination
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target  prot opt source  destination
Chain fail2ban-dovecot-pop3imap (1 references)
target  prot opt source  destination
RETURN  all  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0
Chain fail2ban-postfix-sasl (1 references)
target  prot opt source  destination
RETURN  all  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0
Chain fail2ban-pureftpd (1 references)
target  prot opt source  destination
RETURN  all  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0
Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target  prot opt source  destination
REJECT  all  --  58.218.204.213  0.0.0.0/0  reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
REJECT  all  --  176.120.40.86  0.0.0.0/0  reject-with icmp-port-unreachable
RETURN  all  --  0.0.0.0/0  0.0.0.0/0


----------



## nowayback (14. Mai 2015)

kannst du bitte die code tags benutzen? es ist einfach nicht stressfrei lesbar sonst. danke


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Mai 2015)

Zitat von wasdim:


> Danke für die Hilfe bloss es geht immer noch nicht.
> Der Abbruch findet hier stadt: "Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden"


Nach diesem Post zu urteilen 


Zitat von wasdim:


> ```
> Fehler:   Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung nach 20 Sekunden Inaktivität
> Fehler:   Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden
> ```


rennst Du erst in den Timeout und dann ist der Folgefehler logisch. Sofern sich mit dem hoch setzen des Timeouts neue Fehler oder Erkenntnisse ergeben, teile sie bitte mit.

Am besten wären eh Serverlogs und nicht die Ausgaben des Clients.

Gruß Sven


----------



## wasdim (15. Mai 2015)

Dank vorab für die Hilfe
Serverlogs: /var/log/messages ist leer aber was ich hier zeigen kann wenn es Hilft ist:
ISPConfig System Messages - Log
server1 pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.16) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.1.16
server1 pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.16) [INFO] SSL/TLS: Enabled TLSv1/SSLv3 with AES256-GCM-SHA384, 256 secret bits cipher
server1 pure-ftpd: (?@192.168.1.16) [INFO] capocapo is now logged in
server1 pure-ftpd: (capocapo@192.168.1.16) [INFO] Logout.

mehr sehe ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## wasdim (22. Mai 2015)

Nochmals Hallo liebes Forum
Entschuldigt das Ich nerve.
Bin zwar ein Schritt weiter gekommen aber nur mit dem Webbrowser, komme ich per FTP auf die Webverzeichnisse.
Mit dem FilleZilla habe ich immer noch keinen Erfolg.
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## robotto7831a (22. Mai 2015)

Und was schreibt Filezilla in seinem Log?

Hast Du mal einen anderen FTP Client probiert?


----------



## wasdim (22. Mai 2015)

FTP WinSCP Client per FTP OK Per SFTP Nein
Meldung: Der Server Lehnte die SFTP Verbindung ab, lauscht aber auf den FTP-Port


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2015)

SFTP ist SSH und kein FTP, benötigt somit einen SSH Account und keinen FTP Account. Wenn Du sicheres FTP nutzen willst dass ist das FTPS (FTP over TLS) und nicht SFTP.


----------



## wasdim (22. Mai 2015)

Entschuldige Till
Habe nun mit allen möglichen Client Verbindungen versucht die es mit dem WinSCP möglich sind und keine ging ausser FTP


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Mai 2015)

Das heisst für mich.. der User kann schonmal kein SSH also auch kein SFTP.
Wenn er FTP kann und kein TLS würde ich folgern, dass hier das SSL Cert evtl nicht sauber installiert ist.
Das wiederum sollte sich in den Logs widerspiegeln. (also auf dem Server)

Gruß Sven


----------

